# Hs520



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Below is a picture of my Honda HS520. I just bought it used and i am a first time snowblower owner. I was thinking of doing a tune up and replacing the paddles too. Does it look like they need to be replaced? I was looking at a kit on ebay for 80 bucks. It includes oil, plug, belt, scrapper and paddles. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Tough to say. There are instructions in the owners manual showing how to measure paddle wear (among other things)
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V106270.pdf

Cheers


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I see some fraying along the edges. If it were mine, I'd do a "full refresh" as Freezn called it in your other thread, just to be comfortable with it.

If you didn't get the owner's manual with it from the seller, you can download one free from Honda's web site.

Honda Snow Blowers - Single Stage - Owners Manuals


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the answer might be in your duplicate thread. Why did you start a second thread ??

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/31089-honda-hs520-pm.html


----------



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

When replacing the paddles and scraper bar make sure to use anti-seize on the bolt threads. Mine were completely rusted and could not be reused (especially the scraper bar bolts) when I replaced my paddles after four years. I bit the bullet and purchased new bolts for the paddles and scraper bar. I coated them with anti-seize, so replacing the paddles and scraper bar next time should be a breeze.


----------



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thats a good idea, I'll be sure to do that


----------

